# Pre-turning and post-turning shop pics



## dubdrvrkev (May 8, 2005)

First is preturning when I used to clean up at the end of everyday and actually park my truck in the garage.
Second is postturning and pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## wee willie (May 8, 2005)

ok Kev why are you not ankle deep in sawdust yet, it's still cleaner than mine lol[]


----------



## alamocdc (May 8, 2005)

Very nice, Kevin! Mine was that clean... once![:I]


----------



## JimGo (May 8, 2005)

Wow, very nice Kevin!


----------



## woodwish (May 8, 2005)

Nice job with before and after, still pretty clean though.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 8, 2005)

Its only clean around the lathe because I was doing finish work. I always vacuum the lathe and stand and sweep the floor (sort of) before I finish. I'll update it with the pics so you can actually see the rest of the mess err I mean shop.


----------



## rtjw (May 8, 2005)

Agree with everyone, still cleaner than mine.


----------



## MDWine (May 8, 2005)

Excellent!  All we need is MORE SPACE and MORE TOYS!
I see you're catching up on toys, too! []


----------



## jwoodwright (May 9, 2005)

Very Nice Shop.  Great Set-up.   []


----------



## hobby_dale (May 9, 2005)

Great looking shop (before and after)!  That seems to be in the same place in the garage that mine is going to be.  Thanks for the photos and some ideas on how this newbie can get started.  []


----------



## melogic (May 9, 2005)

Nice looking shop Kevin, but it's way too clean. I just finished turning a Walnut bowl and I was ankle deep in walnut shavings. It will be clean again one day soon. []


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 9, 2005)

Judging from the date on picture one, it was the first official day as a workshop. Before you got the lathe. Picture two is the way it looks now. Look at the number and placement of the tools. It's still too clean, but you're getting there! There isn't even sawdust on the speakers.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 9, 2005)

I think the first pic was taken just after I built the lumber storage and tool storage pieces on the right of the pic. My table saw was stored in front of my VW in the third bay. Now after adding the lathe and bandsaw it all just stays out...making my truck stay out of the garage. Of course SWMBO has her car parked inside.


----------



## swm6500 (May 10, 2005)

I don't know Kevin, it still looks pretty clean, cluttered but clean.


----------



## jdavis (May 10, 2005)

Too clean but nice shop


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 10, 2005)

So here is a different view of the shop. The very right of the pic is the edge of my benchdog router table and the very left of the pic is the very important refrigerator stocked with highly caffinated drinks for turning and very sudsy ones for after I'm done. Most of th estuff in the middle is pretty self explanitory.  The grinding station is hidden by the BS but it built into my lathe stand.
Second pic is just to show that I do have some sawdust on the floor, I had cleaned recently though.


----------



## opfoto (May 10, 2005)

Kevin,

Nice looking shop. Looks like a fine start. 

A few questions tho', Would you describe your dust collection system, Or provide a link to it? Do you like it....etc. Looks like a Delta? Plywood boards on TS for stability on the mobil cart, DC aid, or accessory holder? Or of course...all 3? Great idea.. Can I borrow that??


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 10, 2005)

My DC is a Delta AP 300, it works okay. I got it last year when they had them on clearance at lowes for $89. It doesn't move enough air to get much of the chips from where you see it attached in the pic. I usually put the hose under the bed so it picks up what falls on the ways and table, I just use it as seen when sanding and finishing to pull dust and fumes away. With it that way CA fumes don't even bother me.
Right now I just move the hose from machine to machine but my plan is to use a chip seperator and make 3 inputs with blast gates.

Good call on the TS, I used 3/4 ply so it would be heavy (for added stability), and the sides have my miter gauge on one side and box joint jig on the other. I have the pieces cut to close in the front and back but need to finish plumbing the DC through the back with a port to hook the hose onto. I also have a piece that I close up the back of the upper section but it has to be removed for bevel cuts.

I'll probably fashion something similar on the BS once I get around to assembling the mobile base. I'd like to keep the fence, miter gauge, sled, and extra blades hung on or inside it.

I try to use my vertical space all I can since right now I am limited to one car spot. I have lots of plans but I can't stop turning long enough to get anything done.


----------



## hobby_dale (May 12, 2005)

Kevin,

Was that a custom lathe stand that you built, or was it from a plan?  I am looking to create one and thought about just putting on my worktable, like the one you have against the wall.  However, a separate stand with tool storage ;-) is also nice.

Thanks in advance,
Dale


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 12, 2005)

It is custom. I felt that the table was too high (37") so I built it a little lower to suit me. I also wanted it to be mobile and house my grinding station. The tool storage was something that I thought of later, which works really well actually. Contact me via email and I can give you more info or I can post more pics if you want.


----------



## vick (May 12, 2005)

I had a chance to check out Kevin's shop the other day and his tool storage on his lathe stand is awesome.  He stores his lathe tool in pvc pipes and has the panel they are mounted on, on hinges so he just pulls the panel out to store and retrieve his tools.  I will have to find a way to copy the tool holders on my lathe stand.


----------



## hobby_dale (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Kevin, I sent an email to you, for more info.

Best Regards,
Dale


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 13, 2005)

Dale,
Here is the pics of the casters on the end and the tool holder.


----------



## hobby_dale (May 13, 2005)

Kevin, thanks for the pics and email.  Will dig into it this weekend and see I can find out.  I'll keep you posted on my progess.  Best, Dale


----------

